# The meet up thread.



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Members are suggesting a meet up this year so I have started this thread for suggestions of where and when we can organise a meet up and for anyone who would like to come to register their interest.

The suggestions so far are for June in the Paphos area somewhere.
Maybe we will need to have more than one so that everyone is catered for.

Suggestions welcome.

Veronica


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Members are suggesting a meet up this year so I have startd this thread for suggestions of where and when we can organise a meet up and for anyone who would like to come to register their interest.
> 
> The suggestions so far are for June in the Paphos area somewhere.
> Maybe we will need to have more than one so that everyone is catered for.
> ...


Good idea, but better to have regional meet ups i think, that way people get to see other parts of the island if they want to travel a bit. I suggest May, as less tourists around.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Good idea, but better to have regional meet ups i think, that way people get to see other parts of the island if they want to travel a bit. I suggest May, as less tourists around.


Maybe Pissouri would be a good meeting place so that paphos and Limassol based members can get together.


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

We'd love to come, we move out 4th May to the Paphos area


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, we will be there, move over in 4weeks, 2 days, 19hrs!!


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi All
Looks like we will be giving it a miss as were not going over until June

Carol & David


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, we will be available as from April, but we could also arrange another for later too.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Andi and I will be over for a few days from Sunday 3rd April ~ staying at the Romans!
Regards Chris


----------



## monkey hanger (Jan 30, 2011)

Would love to meet up but not over till the 22 june xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Andi and I will be over for a few days from Sunday 3rd April ~ staying at the Romans!
> Regards Chris


hmm , you are getting addicted to that place Chris. It must be all the mirrors and the ladies of the night.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Monty said:


> Hi All
> Looks like we will be giving it a miss as were not going over until June
> 
> Carol & David


We'll have to arrange more than one meet up so that more members can meet.
June in Paphos would be good for some. But we can have a meet up in Pissouri earlier for others.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Meeting up*

Have to admit the mirrors are intriguing, especially when you're sitting at the bar and your reflexion keeps eying you up!
Will have to be on my best behaviour as Andi or Andi & Andi will be keeping an eye on me! Regards to Dennis & hope to see you both then. Chris x



Veronica said:


> hmm , you are getting addicted to that place Chris. It must be all the mirrors and the ladies of the night.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Have to admit the mirrors are intriguing, especially when you're sitting at the bar and your reflexion keeps eying you up!
> Will have to be on my best behaviour as Andi or Andi & Andi will be keeping an eye on me! Regards to Dennis & hope to see you both then. Chris x


Dennis says hi
We'll look forward to seeing you again when you come over.
Maybe we will have organised a forum get together so you can meet other forum members too.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Dennis says hi
> We'll look forward to seeing you again when you come over.
> Maybe we will have organised a forum get together so you can meet other forum members too.


That would be great ~ still determined to move over once we can sort our build problems out


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Let us know and we'll be there, need an excuse to come to Paphos anyway. (Just remember we'll need to drive back so not too late of Saturday would be best.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Let us know and we'll be there, need an excuse to come to Paphos anyway. (Just remember we'll need to drive back so not too late of Saturday would be best.


We could have a meet up in Pissouri so that more people can meet. Not as far for those in Nicosia and Larnaca etc and half way between Paphos and Limassol


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Members are suggesting a meet up this year so I have startd this thread for suggestions of where and when we can organise a meet up and for anyone who would like to come to register their interest.
> 
> The suggestions so far are for June in the Paphos area somewhere.
> Maybe we will need to have more than one so that everyone is catered for.
> ...


Hi Veronica, Having just returned from 6 weeks in the UK I was pleased to receive the newsletter and, yes, I think it is a brilliant idea for members to meet up and Paphos sounds like a good idea. Look forward to more info from you. Delia.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Is there any more info over this meet up.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think we need a list of those who would like to attend and where they live so we can work out where the best place to meet would be.

Perhaps everyone who would like to meet up could tell us where they live and maybe some suggestions for a meeting place.
It would be nice if we can do it once the threat of bad weather is over. Maybe in May.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

We live in Limassol, handy as it is in the middle of the island. May sounds good, we fly over 11 April. Know a great place too.


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

We fly over May 4th and will be living in Peyia. Count us in


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Would June in Pissouri suit most people so that no one has too far to travel?
Half way between Paphos and Limassol.

Anyone who is up for it please let me know.

Veronica


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds good to me :clap2:


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

*Cat Lady*



Veronica said:


> Would June in Pissouri suit most people so that no one has too far to travel?
> Half way between Paphos and Limassol.
> 
> Anyone who is up for it please let me know.
> ...


Hi Veronica

For me personally Pissouri is great but cannot do any dates after 22nd June unfortunately.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

delia1940 said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> For me personally Pissouri is great but cannot do any dates after 22nd June unfortunately.


We'll have to try to arrange it for before then in that case.
By the way did you notice I got your name changed for you


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

*Cat Lady*



Veronica said:


> We'll have to try to arrange it for before then in that case.
> By the way did you notice I got your name changed for you


Yes but I am still coming up as delia 1940 not 'Cat Lady' which was confirmed as my forum name. I may have misunderstood as I am completely stupid on here!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

delia1940 said:


> Yes but I am still coming up as delia 1940 not 'Cat Lady' which was confirmed as my forum name. I may have misunderstood as I am completely stupid on here!


Hmm!!!
Well as you were still coming up with you email address as your username and admin did not seem to have got your message asking for a change of name I asked admin to drop the email address part.
At least now your name complies with forum rules


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

*Cat Lady*



Veronica said:


> Hmm!!!
> Well as you were still coming up with you email address as your username and admin did not seem to have got your message asking for a change of name I asked admin to drop the email address part.
> At least now your name complies with forum rules


Thanks for your trouble, it was definately 'confirmed' though.
Hopefully I will meet you and many others in June.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Got a wedding at Pissouri beginning of June so will be there for a few days


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I will have to take a trip to Pissouri to see if I can find a suitable meeting place for us. Of course it depends on how many people want to come.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds good to us too. Count us in. Maybe we could mmet in th Columbia Hotel, then go on somewhere else?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

So far we seem to have,

Me,
jessls
delia
Zin?
Toxan

I will keep a list and add names to it so please let us know if you are interested.

Anyone who knows Pissori well who has suggestion as to where to meet on a Saturday afternoon please feel free to say. We can then look into which would be the most suitable.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Let's make this work!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> So far we seem to have,
> 
> Me,
> jessls
> ...


us too. If it's early afternoon it would be easier in case we are driving back and with the kids.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> us too. If it's early afternoon it would be easier in case we are driving back and with the kids.


Yes I was thinking that early afternoon would be best for most people as we will all have to drive home. Some of you of course will have further than others so I am aware we need to make it as early as possible. Then people can leave when it suitsthem and others can stay longer if they want.

So I will add your name to the list.


----------



## monkey hanger (Jan 30, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I will have to take a trip to Pissouri to see if I can find a suitable meeting place for us. Of course it depends on how many people want to come.


Would love to join u all but we dont arrive till 4pm on the22nd June ... Angie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

monkey hanger said:


> Would love to join u all but we dont arrive till 4pm on the22nd June ... Angie


If it goes well we will have another meet up. It would be nice to try to make it a regular thing, maybe 2 or 3 times a year to give as many people as possible the chance to meet. It would be great to maybe work towards a Christmas party or something.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a wedding on the 2nd so may be around for the 4th of June. If so I'm in. The Pissouri resort itself has a nice outdoor section worth checking out. Alternatively there's a couple of local fish restaurants facing the sea which may be worth looking at.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Fish restaurants can be a bit pricey though.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I meant for just a coffee, not food


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, add us to the list, we are here and would like to meet/make friends.

Steve + Rebecca


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> I meant for just a coffee, not food


Yes my idea was also initially meeting up over a coffee (or whatever people want to drink) Maybe at some point in the future we can make it a meal.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> Hi, add us to the list, we are here and would like to meet/make friends.
> 
> Steve + Rebecca


Ok you are on the list.
Once we have a definite place and time I will contact everyone with the details.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> So far we seem to have,
> 
> Me,
> jessls
> ...


Hi,

Can you add me to the list please.? It will be nice to put faces to names!:clap2:


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Shall we all wear a red rose or something?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you add me to the list please.? It will be nice to put faces to names!:clap2:


Hi Geraldine, At least we wont have any trouble recognising each other
Maybe Toxan is right though about all wearing a rose or something

I'll add you to the list. Will John be with you?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Geraldine, At least we wont have any trouble recognising each other
> Maybe Toxan is right though about all wearing a rose or something
> 
> I'll add you to the list. Will John be with you?


No, 'fraid not, my kids are over for 2 weeks at Easter, and John flies in at the same time as they fly home on the 4th May, he's here for 10days and then back in July as his daughter is getting married in Aya Napa in August. He'll be over for good this time next year, all being well, in the meantime it's just me and the dogs!! At least they don't have a lot to say about things! 

I think a rose or something would be good, perhaps some left over red/white/blue from the Royal Wedding?


----------



## sjg_ukr (Mar 25, 2011)

We are visiting Larnaca in June , looking at immigrating . We would love to meet some ex-pat Brit's and possibly any Ukranians that have already done this.


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

WE are moving over 12 April and would love to join the "meet up" list. Will you please add Malcolm and Janet King to your list.

Best regards Janet


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The list grows


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If we have the first meet up on 4th June how many people does that suit?
We can always have another in July for those who dont arrive until after that date if it goes well.


----------



## sjg_ukr (Mar 25, 2011)

Veronica said:


> If we have the first meet up on 4th June how many people does that suit?
> We can always have another in July for those who dont arrive until after that date if it goes well.


8 of us are coming from Ukraine on 11th July for 10 days , 3 British guys and our wives and friends. One of us has family already in Larnaca and will be moving to Cyprus with 6 months. One couple are definately wanting to move within 12 months. The other Brit is coming on a fact finding mission. And there is a Ukriane lady wanting to see how a Russian non-English speaker will get on.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sjg_ukr said:


> 8 of us are coming from Ukraine on 11th July for 10 days , 3 British guys and our wives and friends. One of us has family already in Larnaca and will be moving to Cyprus with 6 months. One couple are definately wanting to move within 12 months. The other Brit is coming on a fact finding mission. And there is a Ukriane lady wanting to see how a Russian non-English speaker will get on.


We'll try to do something around that time for those who can't come to the first meeting.


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

4th June is good for us


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Jessls said:


> 4th June is good for us


That date is fine for me.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

is good for us.

Steve


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Veronica

4th June is good for me too. Delia (Cat Lady)


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Meet Up*



Veronica said:


> If we have the first meet up on 4th June how many people does that suit?
> We can always have another in July for those who dont arrive until after that date if it goes well.


Hi Veronica / All
Sorry but i will be unable to attend, As Carol & Myself dont arive until the 8th. June, there is plenty of time for us to meet people as its still a couple of years down the line before our move, hope its the beginning of somthing new and lasting friendship for all :clap2:

Regads

David & Carol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

So f ar confirmed names for 4th June are

Jessls
Geraldine
Steveg63
delia1940
Jarnot
Toxan ? (is this date ok for you Toxan?)
Tanager
Me

Presumably most of us will have partners with us and possibly some will have children with them.

The list remains open for any one else who would like to come.
Please add your name to this thread.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

We'd like to join the meetup too. We're almost there


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tanager said:


> We'd like to join the meetup too. We're almost there


Hi Noemi I will put you on the list.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Noemi I will put you on the list.


Thank you


----------



## chetz0mnia (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi , I am new to this site, though I have been here for 7 months now. Was jst googling for tourist destinations when i came across this site. seems really good. wht I want to knw is , what is this meetup gonna be about .. i mean just another gathering or something special


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

chetz0mnia said:


> Hi , I am new to this site, though I have been here for 7 months now. Was jst googling for tourist destinations when i came across this site. seems really good. wht I want to knw is , what is this meetup gonna be about .. i mean just another gathering or something special


Hi Welcome to the forum.
The meet up is just a chance for forum members to get to meet each other.
It will be our first meet up but hopefully just the first of many.
You are welcome to join us.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We went to Pissouri today to see which would b a good place for the meet up.
The Vine leaf taverna looks like the best bet to me. Its easy to find as it is the first place on the left as you enter Pissouri going from the main road to Pissouri jetty.
There is plenty of room and lots of parking and they do food for anyone who does want a snack or something.
We went to one of their Greek nights some time ago and had a fabulous time.

How does everyone feel about that as a venue?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Good choice, been there a few times, nice food and they have a nice local wine there too


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Sounds good for us. We've never been to there though


----------



## Bazza2011 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sounds good to me 
Bazza


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Bazza2011 said:


> Sounds good to me
> Bazza


Do you want your name adding to the list Bazza?
4th June. Vine Leaf Taverna Pissouri


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

*meet up*

Hi Veronica, 
My wife Naomi and I will arrive in Cyprus on 24th May, and if all ok would like to join your meet up,
regards
Charles


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

footpad2010 said:


> Hi Veronica,
> My wife Naomi and I will arrive in Cyprus on 24th May, and if all ok would like to join your meet up,
> regards
> Charles


Great. I'll add you to the list.

4th June, Vine leaf taverna Pissouri


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Veronica,
Yes Bazza will be coming, he's with me


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jessls said:


> Hi Veronica,
> Yes Bazza will be coming, he's with me


Oh yes silly me, I forgot you are a couple


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Great. I'll add you to the list.
> 
> 4th June, Vine leaf taverna Pissouri


Hi Veronica plus 2 please


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Silly question, but what time on 4th June?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

footpad2010 said:


> Silly question, but what time on 4th June?


We had decided to make it in the afternoon as some people will be driving fairly long distances. 
I would say if people arrive anytime after 1pm. It is going to be very informal and relaxed and people can come and go as suits them.

Does this sound good to everyone?


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

*Hope to be there*

Maybe, just maybe.

Assuming all the 'T's get crossed and all the 'i's get dotted with our house sale in California. We hope to be there.:juggle:

Terry & Pam


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

totorama said:


> Maybe, just maybe.
> 
> Assuming all the 'T's get crossed and all the 'i's get dotted with our house sale in California. We hope to be there.:juggle:
> 
> Terry & Pam


Your names are on the list Terry.
See you soon:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

well if things go to plan should arrive mid May (fingers crossed) so can you please add me to the list. Last time (2 weeks ago whilst on holiday) I was in Pissouri I cycled there might give it a miss this time though


----------



## Rhinos (May 25, 2010)

My wife and I fly back at 1900 that night but would love to attend if there is room??!! Liz and Andy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rhinos said:


> My wife and I fly back at 1900 that night but would love to attend if there is room??!! Liz and Andy


The more the merrier. You can come with all your cases in your car and go straight to the airport from there


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

we will miss out too as not moving until September. Next time


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all...a little lurker here. We will be in Cyprus for two weeks from late evening of 1st June and if it is at all possible we would love to come to the get together and meet up with some of the people who have been so helpful on this site. We know where Pissouri is, however we have no idea where the place that the meet up is going to be, so directions would be welcome...pretty please...

Sheila.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sarchy said:


> Hi all...a little lurker here. We will be in Cyprus for two weeks from late evening of 1st June and if it is at all possible we would love to come to the get together and meet up with some of the people who have been so helpful on this site. We know where Pissouri is, however we have no idea where the place that the meet up is going to be, so directions would be welcome...pretty please...
> 
> Sheila.


Hi Sheila,
Welcome to the forum.
You wil lbe very welcome to join us at the meet up.
To get to the vine leaf you need to go towards Pisouri jetty, not into the village.
If you are coming from the Paphos you need to go past the entrance to the village and follow the road until you see the turn off for the jetty.
Follow the road down to the jetty and keep your eye out for the Vine leaf on the left just as you come into the built up area.
You can't miss it.

Look forward to meeting you there

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

*Meet up.*

Hi Veronica

Thanks for the welcome ... and the directions. Look forward to meeting up with everyone on the 4th then...shall we put our party hats on? arty: 

Regards

Sheila and Graham (who will be celebrating his 60th on the 7th June)


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

So any Meets near Pafos in May ?There is a good Music Nite out in Kathikas on the 21st May - the Farm Yard - never been there but i like the singer Darren ( well his voice that is !!! )

Or i gather the Beach Bar at Mandria is putting on Music Nites - no details yet !

The Polita on Pafos Park has good Classical Greek / pop type music Monday Nites ... they even drift " Hellenic Rifts " into Sting and Cat Stevens ( Yusaf Islam ) which is amusing !

Mike


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

What time are you suggesting? We are coming from Xylofagou 
Regards 
Charles


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

*time?*

What time are you suggesting? We are coming from Xylofagou 
Regards 
Charles


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hiya.
Anytime from 1 pm onwards.
We will be there for 1 0clock so people can arrive when it suits them.
It is a very casual get together just to give us all a chance to meet each other and maybe to plan something more for the future.
People can just come and leave when it suits them.

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

*meet-up*

Apologies, Our container shipment arrived Thursday, just finished unpacking. We are extremely knackered! Will have to miss out this time, good luck everyone . Regards Charles & Naomi


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

footpad2010 said:


> Apologies, Our container shipment arrived Thursday, just finished unpacking. We are extremely knackered! Will have to miss out this time, good luck everyone . Regards Charles & Naomi


I know what it feels like when you have all that unpacking to do and setting things straight. Shame you can't come today but we will post any future meet up here and hopefully you can make the next one.

Veronica


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for this great afternoon. We really enjoyed it. Hopefully we can get together before Xmas too 
Thanks for organizing it!

Noemi (Tanager)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it Noemi I think everyone did and it was a great chance for so many newbies in Cyprus to meet other newbies and get some friends
We will definitely do it again:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Veronica & Dennis

Yes it was a great afternoon meeting new people and yourselves. Lets hope it won't be too long before we can do it again. Thank you for your hard work setting it all up.
Until the next time best wishes to all that were there.

Delia & Geoff


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

delia1940 said:


> Hi Veronica & Dennis
> 
> Yes it was a great afternoon meeting new people and yourselves. Lets hope it won't be too long before we can do it again. Thank you for your hard work setting it all up.
> Until the next time best wishes to all that were there.
> ...


Hi Folks,

Thanks for the meet up yesterday, great to chat in my native language and people understand me...I think!

Thanks Veronica for organising.

Have a brill summer. 

Geraldine


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Having problems getting internet today for some reason.

Anyway, excellent day yesterday we have only been on the island for a few days and already met so many friendly people. Thanks Veronica & Dennis for arranging it and look forward to meeting everyone again soon, hopefully before Christmas.

Terry (totorama)

and

Pam (Lady Pamela)


----------

